# DHL Hong Kong Suspended Services?



## PartyDave (18/6/20)

Morning all.

I'm waiting on 6 packages from Hong Kong and every single one was either returned or "Shipping information received" Usually packages take 5 days, but these packages are now 3-5 weeks out. 

Local DHL is no help. 

Anyone else having this issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/20)

I have noticed a slight delay or a couple days longer delivery and also coming via Dubai and Egypt but i actually received a package today that was only meant to be delivered on 23rd.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm waiting on 6 packages from Hong Kong and every single one was either returned or "Shipping information received" Usually packages take 5 days, but these packages are now 3-5 weeks out.
> 
> ...


I get on a lot of DHL deliveries "shipment information received" which normally with DHL is only on this status for 2 or 3 hours tops but now can be between 3 to 5 days then it either arrives as normal in a couple of days or goes to "Shipment on Hold" status where it can stay for between 3 to 10 days before then going into transit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

Having a similar problem 
My parcel got to customs by the looks of things 
And now the status seems to indicate returned to country of origin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (18/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Having a similar problem
> My parcel got to customs by the looks of things
> And now the status seems to indicate returned to country of origin


One of my parcels doing the same, returned to sender apparently after only being at customs for a few minutes.
one of my other orders has been stuck on "Shipping info received since 25 May.

Extremely frustrating. I need to get reviews out, but not getting any items in

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/20)

I Wonder if customs have caught on in terms of the ban on vaping products?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I Wonder if customs have caught on in terms of the ban on vaping products?


Highly doubt it 
Mines is wire spools and a few drip tips only. 
Nothing there says its explicitly for vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> One of my parcels doing the same, returned to sender apparently after only being at customs for a few minutes.
> one of my other orders has been stuck on "Shipping info received since 25 May.
> 
> Extremely frustrating. I need to get reviews out, but not getting any items in



Problem I have is if mine is returned to sender I have to wait and hope for a refund. 
Also I cancelled that bank card because it's the same one that got skimmed or something, so even getting a refund is gonna be a pain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PartyDave (18/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I Wonder if customs have caught on in terms of the ban on vaping products?


I'm in Namibia, no ban on tobacco or vape products

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

I think I'm more pissed off not because of the money possibly being lost but because it's stuff I can't buy locally.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/6/20)

Did you guys buy from Fasttech, or 3F? I had a week of back and forth over postal codes that they couldn't find on the Hong Kong DHL system. Fasttech was kind enough to hash it out with me, but I know 3FVape lacks somewhat in the support area?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did you guys buy from Fasttech, or 3F? I had a week of back and forth over postal codes that they couldn't find on the Hong Kong DHL system. Fasttech was kind enough to hash it out with me, but I know 3FVape lacks somewhat in the support area?



Mines from France 
At one stage I even thought maybe they rejecting the parcel because of the Covid issues in France. 
Who knows with our (Un)beloved post office though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PartyDave (18/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> Did you guys buy from Fasttech, or 3F? I had a week of back and forth over postal codes that they couldn't find on the Hong Kong DHL system. Fasttech was kind enough to hash it out with me, but I know 3FVape lacks somewhat in the support area?



These are packages directly from about 5 manufacturers directly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mzr (19/6/20)

I was at local post office earlier today and they said that mail from China, Indonesia, Thailand, Philippines I think are all suspended for the time being, they then said that it does not mean you will not receive your product but the waiting period will be longer so that could be also why there is a delay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

